# The Monarch: The poor man's HH Beach Front??



## CMF (Jun 19, 2007)

I found a fixed week 25.  It's on the second floor of the Dogwood building; a Garden/Fountains view unit.  The asking price is $14K.

I only saw the Monarch from the road on my way to Harbor Town.  I read the reviews and I was not impressed. And, I was spoiled by a recent stay at Grande Ocean.  All in all, I'm not excited about this find and I am wondering if anyone here can write anything that will encourage me to follow up on this lead.

Charles


----------



## riverdees05 (Jun 19, 2007)

We own week 7 in the Azalea Bilding which is Ocean Front and love it.  Like being in Sea Pines and the rooms are being redone and updated.  There was a special assesment this year, but think that it was the last year for it.  Be sure to check out the calendar because most weeks at Sea Pines are one week later at the other Marriotts at Hilton Head.  If you want send me an PM with your email address and I will send you a map of the resort and the typical unit layout.  I have only been there once and my wife has been there twice.  Monarch does not have ROFR.  I have never stayed in Grande Ocean so can't compare.


----------



## pwrshift (Jun 19, 2007)

I guess I'm having difficulty understanding why you would even consider buying a TS that doesn't impress you.  IMO you should only buy where you would be happy going 3 out of 4 years.  

Monarch is quite old and not Marriott-made and there seems to be a lot of variety in the size and quality of suites.  If you purchase direct, I believe you can trade it EY for 125,000 points, but you can't participate if you don't buy from Marriott.  It is one of the few Marriott TS in HH on the beach, a big plus IMO...but to me it's a big step down from GO.

Again, i suggest you and your family have to be impressed with it rather than being influenced by any salesman or other owners/traders.  

Brian





CMF said:


> ...I only saw the Monarch from the road on my way to Harbor Town. I read the reviews and I was not impressed. And, I was spoiled by a recent stay at Grande Ocean. All in all, I'm not excited about this find and I am wondering if anyone here can write anything that will encourage me to follow up on this lead.
> 
> Charles


----------



## Big Matt (Jun 19, 2007)

Monarch is virtually the same stretch of beach as GO.  It's in Sea Pines if that matters.

Units are much older, pools aren't as nice, fewer amenities.  

It will trade like a champ, however.

Ask yourself whether you want to pay another $10k for GO and you should have answered your own question.

FWIW,
you can usually find Barony for about $18k.


----------



## Dave M (Jun 19, 2007)

Location, location, location.

Charles, I'm sure you have noticed the many posts about the need for GO guests to have bike passes and car passes to get into Sea Pines. By staying/owning at Monarch, you eliminate that logistics issue because you're already in Sea Pines.

Monarch is an older resort, so expect it to be different. But it's on the beach and is a great place to stay. If you try to compare it to GO, you'll be disappointed. If you want to be in Sea Pines, you'll love it.


----------



## CMF (Jun 19, 2007)

*Can someone tell me more about the pools?*

I know there are two outdoor pools and a children's pool.  How big are the "adult" pools?

Are they bigger or smaller than the pool by "Pool Bar Jim's" are Grande Ocean?  Bigger or smaller than the Pirate Ship pool at the Orlando Horizon's?

 * * * * *

Riverdees05 - I sent you a PM. Thanks!

Powershift - It's all about 'The Benjamins'  

Big Matt - I've asked myself the question and I'm on the fence . . .


Charles


----------



## jme (Jun 19, 2007)

Grande Ocean is at the top of the heap as far as timeshare properties go, so I can understand the dilemma, BUT Monarch is much more affordable if that's the concern. I would NEVER purchase any timeshare without visiting it first...then you can adequately see how big the pools are, how the beach appeals to you, and get the feel of the whole resort ambiance....it makes a huge difference. And waiting patiently until you actually STAY there to check it out would be even better. That way you will know for sure. Don't be impulsive with this!

The reason I said  "see how the beach appeals to you" is because the area in front of Monarch shares beach access with the whole of Sea Pines, in that it's where the one-of-two public beach access points is located within Sea Pines.....for this reason , it becomes a bit crowded sometimes, especially holidays, and the beach looks like  bodies wall-to-wall ....you'll sometimes have to go down the beach a short bit to get any privacy at all, BUT most of the time it's OK.

 We always like to walk down the beach from Grande Ocean toward Monarch, and sometimes from a distance it looks like a cruise ship unloaded bodies there. That wouldn't necessarily deter me, but I wanted you to know the whole story. During holidays, all the beaches along the South Forest Beach Drive area are crowded,tho....from Monarch to the Holiday Inn. Because GO is adjacent to a long stretch of private homes, it uniquely has a private feel on the beach, and is not as crowded as the other spots. 

Because Monarch is the only resort in that particular area of Sea Pines, AND because of the clubhouse at the public beach access adjacent,  it does have a concentrated crowd, much more so that at GO. If you go down the beach in either direction at Monarch, it does get much more private. We love Grande Ocean, and when staying anywhere else, we always WISH we were at GO, but I do know for a fact that all Monarch owners love Monarch! And the new refurbishment is nice, from what I've heard. jme


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 19, 2007)

I agree with DaveM location, location location.  You are own Sea Pine Island,
on site walking & bike paths, one of the top rated golf courses in the nation.

The Monarch was not built by Marriott.  But you can not beat the location of this resort.

A summer week on HHI, plus Sea Pine Island  is a win / win situation.


----------



## CMF (Jun 19, 2007)

*One of the Lost Boys.*



jme said:


> I would NEVER purchase any timeshare without visiting it first...then you can adequately see how big the pools are, how the beach appeals to you, and get the feel of the whole resort ambiance....it makes a huge difference. And waiting patiently until you actually STAY there to check it out would be even better. That way you will know for sure. Don't be impulsive with this!



So you want me to grow up do you?  I wish I could - it is about time.  

Since I'm trying to book HH for next year, maybe I'll find an owner that will rent a summer week and take the rental price off the sales price should I decide to buy.  Has anyone tried this strategery?

Regards,
Charles


----------



## Dave M (Jun 19, 2007)

That seems like a long shot, at least this early. Someone looking to sell their timeshare isn't going to want to wait until after your stay next year to find out whether you want to buy. 

Further, there is a cost - the 2008 MFs - associated with that rental. So they might consider giving you a small discount, but not the full rent amount. Anyway, why would they bother, unless you are willing to pay more than market for the rental?


----------



## CMF (Jun 19, 2007)

*I submitted my offer . . .*



Dave M said:


> That seems like a long shot, at least this early. Someone looking to sell their timeshare isn't going to want to wait until after your stay next year to find out whether you want to buy.
> 
> Further, there is a cost - the 2008 MFs - associated with that rental. So they might consider giving you a small discount, but not the full rent amount. Anyway, why would they bother, unless you are willing to pay more than market for the rental?



Heck, there is nothing to loose. And, I included an offer to pay the 2008 MFs on top of the sale price - still a long shot, I know.   I've read that it's very hard to sell a timeshare and I'm hoping that this time the poor timeshare sales market works in my favor.

Charles

PS Just between me and you Dave - I don't think it's going to happen.


----------



## Dave M (Jun 19, 2007)

I agree. Nothing to lose.

I know you want to lock in next year's travel plans. (You were born for timeshare planning!) However, I think you would have a much higher chance of success with the rent-to-buy option if you could wait until shortly before you want to travel and find someone who is renting as well as selling a Monarch week. Redweek often has rental ads stating something like "This timeshare is also for sale."


----------



## Beverley (Jun 19, 2007)

Just my 2 cents ...   ... Monarch is not the Grande Ocean, but it has a great deal of charm and intimacy being a smaller resort.  We own in the Magnolia building which is next to Dogwood and our unit is on the 4th floor.  You have a very good price for a summer week.  While you will not get reward points buying outside of Marriott, HHI summer is still HHI summer.  Sea Pines is wonderful and we really enjoy staying inside Sea Pines when we can.  Good Luck in your decision making.

Beverley


----------



## riverdees05 (Jun 19, 2007)

*Fixed Week*

The other plus is that you would have a fixed week and not have to play the floating call in game, which works some of the time and does not work at other times.  

http://www.vacationclub.com/resorts/mo/default.jsp

Week 25:  June 30-July 7, 2007 and June 28-July 5, 2008


----------



## SSM (Jun 19, 2007)

*Marriott Monarch*

We have stayed at the Monarch the past 2 years and have really enjoyed the location and beach.  We too were looking at buying a Monarch but decided against it only because of the size of the guest room (2 twins) and the fixed week.  All the units have been updated.  We stayed in the Dogwood building on the first floor and liked being able to be at the beach in a matter of minutes. We also love the Sea Pines area. I took a few pics of the the resort while there the week of June 2nd which may help in your purchase decision. 
http://www.kodakgallery.com/ShareLa...post_signin=Slideshow.jsp?mode=fromshare&Ux=0


----------



## pwrshift (Jun 19, 2007)

Are they fixed weeks and fixed apartments?  By this I mean do you stay in the same suite every time?

Brian


----------



## Beverley (Jun 19, 2007)

Brian, 

Ours is fixed week fixed unit.

Beverley


----------



## lweverett (Jun 19, 2007)

The units sold before Marriott took over were fixed week - fixed units.  The ones sold initially by Marriott were floating.


----------



## Janette (Jun 20, 2007)

Charles, now buy a Grande Ocean bronze week and use the 60 day window to try to book a second week either adjoining your Monarch or even in Williamsburg since I know you like to go there. I see many HHI summer weeks within the 60 day window but you have to check often on the computer to see them.


----------



## MikeM132 (Jun 20, 2007)

I think Marriott sold fixed weeks, too. I have a friend who owns one and bought from MCVI. He can trade every year for points. I toured Monarch and it was pretty nice for a timeshare in general. Not like other Marriotts, though. The grounds were very nice, rooms pretty large, but buildings older. The pools were like motel-sized pools but nice, too. There was a very small excersie room. I love HHI, but there are areas there other than Sea Pines that are really nice, too. Both GO and Monarch have security locks coming from the beach--I'm guessing because the beach is crowded there. At the other end of HHI is Surfwatch and Barony and the beach is beautiful and not crowded. If you have a summer week getting from Port Royal to Sea Pines is harder, so then location might be a bigger deal.


----------



## CMF (Jun 20, 2007)

*Whoa!*



Janette said:


> Charles, now buy a Grande Ocean bronze week and use the 60 day window to try to book a second week either adjoining your Monarch or even in Williamsburg since I know you like to go there. I see many HHI summer weeks within the 60 day window but you have to check often on the computer to see them.



Hi Janette.  I'm still mulling this purchase over and you have me buying ANOTHER Marriott week?  I too think that I may be a couple of sells here and a buys there from a perfect timeshare portfolio [is there ever such a thing?] but I'm going to take it one step at a time and enjoy the ride.  


Charles

PS You know that your comment "I see many HHI summer weeks within the 60 day window" has my head spinning don't you? This entire endeavor is based on the premise that it is VERY difficult, and some say unrealistic, to expect trades into the nicer HH Marriott during the summer.


----------



## rsackett (Jun 20, 2007)

CMF said:


> PS You know that your comment "I see many HHI summer weeks within the 60 day window" has my head spinning don't you? This entire endeavor is based on the premise that it is VERY difficult, and some say unrealistic, to expect trades into the nicer HH Marriott during the summer.



I'm going to GO this Sat on a trade!   This is my first time at Grande Ocean.

Ray


----------



## jerseygirl (Jun 21, 2007)

Was anyone watching this auction?  Seems like an excellent price:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=140129723178&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## CMF (Jun 21, 2007)

*I can't believe I missed that one!*



jerseygirl said:


> Was anyone watching this auction?  Seems like an excellent price:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=140129723178&rd=1&rd=1



A platinum, every year, Barony Beach for $7,651.77 - will Marriott let this one go?


Charles


----------



## jerseygirl (Jun 21, 2007)

Does Barony have ROFR?


----------



## Dave M (Jun 21, 2007)

Yes it does. For a list of Marriotts that do not have ROFR provisions, see the ROFR link in the FAQs for this Marriott forum.


----------



## jme (Jun 21, 2007)

MikeM132 said:


> Both GO and Monarch have security locks coming from the beach--I'm guessing because the beach is crowded there. .



Grande Ocean does NOT have a beach gate lock, nor any kind of gate at all, as stated....Frankly, I wish it did. Monarch has one, with good reason....they don't want the public to come in there... As emphasized in my post above, Monarch is crowded at their beach because of the "Public Beach Access" immediately adjacent o it...there's a public beach clubhouse with rest rooms, etc. , so the two crowds intermingle. Since the beach is a teeny bit narrower there, there's less width to move around at high tide, and you literally have to walk over bodies or duck frisbees on the busy holidays. All Sea Pines people in that immediate area go there exclusively to use the beach. Monarch is a very nice resort, tho---one of HH's nicest compared to non-Marriotts.....nice refurbished units and a fantastic location, relatively speaking. I think Barony also has a gate, but can't remember if they have a lock-usage policy. 

Altho many people have a "thing" about Sea Pines, to be quite honest, I've been visiting HHi for over 40 years, and there's not as much of a difference to me regarding the Sea Pines location vs. the other plantation gated communities. The island is small enough to actually not even notice things as you move from each area to another, like to dine out, or shop, or whatever. We travel into and out of many communities many times over a week's stay. The very BEST resorts are NOT found in Sea Pines, by the way, and actually there is only one S.P. resort I'd put in my top ten on the island, and that would be Harbour Club. The bike paths in there are quite superior, and the private homes in there are superb, and the Harbour Town area is gorgeous, but in general the whole "Sea Pines" hoopla is overrated. We could have purchased in there over the past decade, or even tomorrow morning, but we haven't , and we own 5 timeshare weeks at HHI, and HH is our declared home-away-from-home for sure.  If we had a home at HHi , it WOULD be in S.P. 

Also, regarding one post by pedro47, there is no such thing as "Sea Pine Island"....Sea Pines is a gated community, actually the largest, on Hilton Head Island, and it's not an island in and of itself as intimated. Sea Pines is the 1/3 "ball & toe" end of the whole foot-shaped island, and is contiguous with the rest. jme


----------



## Beverley (Jun 21, 2007)

Barony does not have a locked gate.  We like them all, inside Sea Pines and outside Sea Pines.  The beach walks at the Barony are the best ... the bike riding in Sea Pines is the best.  IMHO  

Beverley


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jun 21, 2007)

Ok,I had been interested in that auction but at the very very bottom there was a 2-3 sentence statement that said "this was an interest in a purchase" or something similar which reminded me of Stroman. 

I emailed the seller who never responded BTW a few days ago to inquire why would I hand over 50% of the final bid if this is not a sale but an interest in the property. It looks like as of today that was removed.


----------



## CMF (Jun 21, 2007)

*Closing the loop on this one . . .*

My wife and I [encouraged by many posts saying that there are 60 day sightings for the early bird] decided to pass on this week and continue to look for the MGO sale of the century.  The good new is that another TUGer wanted this week and I put him in touch with the broker.  I feel like a matchmaker 


Charles


----------



## tlwmkw (Jun 23, 2007)

Charles,
We stayed at Monarch and liked it very much. There are pros and cons either way.  The room where we were was great and even though it wasn't oceanfront we were high enough to have an ocean view(can't remember what the room number was though).  The pools are a let down- slightly small and no indoor pool for rainy days and I don't think they are heated for off season. The beach was crowded in August.  Another nice thing about it was a lot of the people we met owned a fixed week each year and knew each other so it was sort of a family feel that some other TS's don't have. They see each other there every year.  I have to say the Seapines gate makes me laugh- I don't quite see the purpose of it if you can buy a pass to get in no matter where you are coming from.  It's not quite as exclusive as it seems (if that's important to you). I think the advice you have received is good- maybe check out the resorts before you buy and see which one suits you the best.


----------



## wsrobinson (Jun 25, 2007)

I think (but could be wrong) that all Monarch weeks are deeded "right-to-use" weeks (instead of deeded in perpetuity) with an expiration much like Disney, in the year 2042.  I know mine is, and I was told by Marriott that they all were.  Just a thought,  but do you really want to spend money on something you may not be able to pass to your heirs?


----------



## rfb813 (Jun 25, 2007)

I think you need to check your condo docs. Most Condos have a expiration date from 50 to 75 years after which the Condo expires and th owners have to decide what to do with the property; extend the condo, rebuild new, or sell the property and distribute to proceeds to each owner week. This may be the situation with the Monarch.


----------



## msfish (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi CMF:

Monarch and Grande Ocean are directly on the beach.  If beach is all important, it's a no-brainer, and the units have been updated.  Sea Pines is a GREAT location!  So much better than Barony.
You mention the "asking" price is $14K.  Have you considered an offer in the $10.5-12K range?
About that ebay Barony sale, IMO it just doesn't look "kosher."
Good luck with your decision.  Week 25 is very much in demand!

Doris


----------



## wsrobinson (Jun 25, 2007)

rfb813 said:


> I think you need to check your condo docs. Most Condos have a expiration date from 50 to 75 years after which the Condo expires and th owners have to decide what to do with the property; extend the condo, rebuild new, or sell the property and distribute to proceeds to each owner week. This may be the situation with the Monarch.



The old Marriott's, Monarch, Swallowtail and Spicebush had this provision.  Nothing I have bought since has this provision.


----------



## gt899 (Jun 25, 2007)

*Can someone explain...*

the seasons as listed on MVCI for Monarch? I understand Plat, Gld, Silv etc. but  Winter (Preferred)?, Value, Sport, Summer? Thanks


----------



## Dave M (Jun 25, 2007)

Marriott uses a variety of different naming conventions for the seasons at its resorts. Some of the older resorts, particularly, have different names for seasons than the Platinum et all names that most of us are used to. For an explanation of the season systems and for how to find what those season names mean for any resort, see this linked thread from the FAQs for this forum.


----------



## Beverley (Jun 26, 2007)

I did as Dave suggested and checked the MVCI website and the resort calendar for the Monarch.  Preferred is in fact winter.  December and January.  This may be "yellow" for II you may want to check.  Seems that 14K is way too high for a winter week to me.  

Beverley


----------



## riverdees05 (Jun 26, 2007)

$14,000 was for a summer week 25 at Monarch, which would be week 26 at the other Hilton Head Marriotts - check the calendars.  Some years this would be the 4th of July  holiday week.

http://www.vacationclub.com/common/vc/en-us/resorts/mo/pdfs/mo_calendar.pdf


----------



## Beverley (Jun 26, 2007)

You are right that 25 is July 4th week at Monarch ... why am I thinking this was a "preferred" week?   I will read back through the thread.  14K for week 25 is a good price


----------



## gt899 (Jun 26, 2007)

Can any Monarch "Sport" owner's out there provide some info on this season? Weather conditions, occupancy demand, beach demand, trading value, etc.


----------



## Beverley (Jun 26, 2007)

I am told by the locals that Spetember is an excellent time of the year.  The temperature is good and the crowds have died down.  Golf season is in full swing (pardon the pun) in the Spring.  Basically, Sport flanks the summer and has the benefits if summer without the heavy crowds.

Janette, if you see this post perhaps you could elaborate since you are there.  By the way, hope all is well.

Beverley


----------



## bogey21 (Jun 27, 2007)

*I think your title stinks*.  Before I went the "el cheapo" route (like a Summer walk out onto a great big wide beach in North Myrtle Beach, SC for $258, another Summer Week in Ruidoso, NM near the race track and casinos for $1.26,  a January oceanfront Week in Deerfield Beach, FL for which I actually paid over $1,000) I owned 4 Marriotts, 3 on  HHI, and Monarch was my favorite.  Why?  Fixed Week for one; right on  the beach; right on the bike trails; easy rides to  both South Beach and Harbour Town; two golf courses right accross the street; free gate passes for Sea Pines; and proximity to the Back Gate. Sure the others are  newer and  have bigger rooms, but I don't vacation to stay in the room  or work out in the health club for that matter.  When I was dumping my expensive weeks, Monarch was not only the last to go, but is the only one I halfway  regret dumping.

GEORGE


----------



## CMF (Jun 28, 2007)

*So sorry.*



bogey21 said:


> *I think your title stinks*.  Before I went the "el cheapo" route (like a Summer walk out onto a great big wide beach in North Myrtle Beach, SC for $258, another Summer Week in Ruidoso, NM near the race track and casinos for $1.26,  a January oceanfront Week in Deerfield Beach, FL for which I actually paid over $1,000) I owned 4 Marriotts, 3 on  HHI, and Monarch was my favorite.  Why?  Fixed Week for one; right on  the beach; right on the bike trails; easy rides to  both South Beach and Harbour Town; two golf courses right accross the street; free gate passes for Sea Pines; and proximity to the Back Gate. Sure the others are  newer and  have bigger rooms, but I don't vacation to stay in the room  or work out in the health club for that matter.  When I was dumping my expensive weeks, Monarch was not only the last to go, but is the only one I halfway  regret dumping.
> 
> GEORGE



Sorry I hurt your feelings George.  I forgot how emotional folks can get about their Marriotts.  I always strive for a catchy subject line - you win some / you loose some.

The good news for the Monarch faithful and Monarch faithful wannabes, is that the week is back on the market - the TUGer fella that was interested in the week decided to pass.

Charles


----------



## JudyS (Jun 29, 2007)

Given how many Marriotts there are on Hilton head, does anyone worry that Marriott will want to drop some of them?  Since Monarch is an older resort and not built by Marriott, what do people feel are the risks that Marriott will demand changes unacceptable to the owners, as happened with some of the Streamside at Vail buildings?   It seems to me that buying one of the older, less expensive Marriotts incurs the risk of it not _staying_ a Marriott.


----------



## Dave M (Jun 29, 2007)

I believe there is zero chance. Monarch doesn't have the small size or lack of amenities issues that the other six or so resorts that have been dropped had. Most of all, the on-the-beach location is magnificent. 

Surely, if the BOD decides to skip appropriate but expensive maintenance or renovations, anything is possible. I don't think that's likely.


----------

